# Things we did at MAR



## roddy (Mar 5, 2006)

And studying was not one of them!
During a recent stroll round St Katherines Dock, I was amazed to find in amongst all the yuppy flats and even yuppier yaghts, a set of fairly ancient ships davits mounted on the quayside. It was late in the evening and drink had already been partaken, however memories of Captain D*****K and his trusty lifeboat were instantly rekindled, Coopers Arms, Prospect of Whitby, St Gabriels and Fursdowne (spelling?) colleges for the further education of young ladies (and teenage cadets!) I could go on, but instead invite others to get this thread rolling and we can all dip in and out as the mists of time clear.

Roddy MAR XIII (I think,any way it was in1967)


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Roddy,

I started a thread on 5 december last year entitled MAR course at King Teds,
which you may want to have a look at.

JC


----------

